# Hard Starting



## iceman7731 (Mar 28, 2005)

While parking my 2002 Altima it stalled and the check engine light came on 
and is still on. The car is now very hard to start. Anyone else out there 
ever have a problem like this? The car only has 33,000 miles.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

As stated in the CEL thread, have you had the recalls done to your car? The crank position sensor has a recall on it and the symptoms of the problem sound the same.

2002 Nissan Altima S NHTSA Recall ID Number: 02I001000 
Recall Date: APR 17, 2002 
Component: AIR BAGS 
Potential Units Affected: 116500 
Summary: THIS IS NOT A SAFETY RECALL IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE SAFETY ACT. HOWEVER, IT IS DEEMED A SAFETY IMPROVEMENT CAMPAIGN BY THE AGENCY. ON CERTAIN 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA MODEL VEHICLES MANUFACTURED PRIOR TO MARCH 16, 2002, ONE OF THE SENSORS FOR THE AIR BAG SYSTEM DOES NOT WORK AS WELL AS EXPECTED IN HIGH-SPEED OFF-SET CRASH SITUATIONS. 
Consequence: THE AIR BAG SYSTEM DOES NOT WORK AS EXPECTED. 
Remedy: DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE AIR BAG SENSOR. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN APRIL 15, 2002. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261, CONCERNING THE PROBLEM. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., P2110 

2002 Nissan Altima S NHTSA Recall ID Number: 03V061000 
Recall Date: FEB 27, 2003 
Component: AIR BAGS:FRONTALRIVER SIDE INFLATOR MODULE 
Potential Units Affected: 64562 
Summary: ON CERTAIN VEHICLES, THE ELECTRICAL CONNECTOR FOR THE DRIVER AIR BAG MAY COME LOOSE. IF THE CONNECTOR COMES LOOSE, THE SUPPLEMENTAL AIR BAG WARNING LIGHT FLASHES INTERMITTENTLY. 
Consequence: THE DRIVER SIDE AIR BAG WILL NOT DEPLOY IN THE EVENT OF A CRASH, INCREASING THE RISK OF PERSONAL INJURY. 
Remedy: DEALERS WILL INSTALL A RETAINING CLIP ON THE CLOCK SPRING ELECTRICAL CONNECTOR. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN APRIL 21, 2003. OWNERS WHO TAKE THEIR VEHICLES TO AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ON AN AGREED UPON SERVICE DATE AND DO NOT RECEIVE THE FREE REMEDY WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., R3001 

2002 Nissan Altima S NHTSA Recall ID Number: 03V251000 
Recall Date: JUL 14, 2003 
Component: FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE:STORAGE:TANK ASSEMBLY 
Potential Units Affected: 377000 
Summary: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES SOLD OR REGISTERED IN THE STATES OF ALASKA, COLORADO, CONNECTICUT, IOWA, IDAHO, ILLINOIS, INDIANA, KANSAS, MASSACHUSETTS, MAINE, MICHIGAN, MINNESOTA, MISSOURI, MONTANA, NORTH DAKOTA, NEBRASKA, NEW HAMPSHIRE, NEW YORK, OHIO, PENNSYLVANIA, RHODE ISLAND, SOUTH DAKOTA, UTAH, VERMONT, WISCONSIN, AND WYOMING. AT EXTREMELY COLD TEMPERATURES, MOISTURE IN THE FUEL TANK COULD FREEZE AND FORM ICE CRYSTALS. THESE ICE CRYSTALS MAY OBSTRUCT THE SUCTION OPENING OF THE FUEL PUMP. 
Consequence: THIS CAN PREVENT THE SUPPLY OF FUEL TO THE ENGINE AND CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH WITHOUT WARNING. 
Remedy: DEALERS WILL INSTALL A SCREEN AT THE SUCTION OPENING OF THE FUEL PUMP TO PREVENT ICE CRYSTALS FROM BLOCKING THE OPENING. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON AUGUST 18, 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-333-0829. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., R3012/P3142 

2002 Nissan Altima S NHTSA Recall ID Number: 03V084000 
Recall Date: MAR 11, 2003 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Potential Units Affected: 338000 
Summary: ON CERTAIN VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5 LITER ENGINE, THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN MAY CATCH DEBRIS FROM THE ROAD THAT COULD BE IGNITED BY CONTACT WITH THE MAIN CATALYST. 
Consequence: THIS CONDITION COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. 
Remedy: DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, IN ORDER TO REDUCE THE RISK OF FIRE IN THE EVENT OF POOR OR IMPROPER MAINTENANCE THAT COULD RESULT IN OIL SPILLAGE, HEAT SHIELD(S) WILL BE INSTALLED ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND EXHAUST TUBE. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON JULY 28, 2003. OWNERS WHO TAKE THEIR VEHICLES TO AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ON AN AGREED UPON SERVICE DATE AND DO NOT RECEIVE THE FREE REMEDY WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., R3007/14/15/16/17 

2002 Nissan Altima S NHTSA Recall ID Number: 03V455000 
Recall Date: NOV 17, 2003 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Potential Units Affected: 630000 
Summary: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS. 
Consequence: THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH. 
Remedy: DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON DECEMBER 22, 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200. 
Notes: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC., R3021/R3022


----------



## iceman7731 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you for all the great info. Turned out that the dealer didn't have my correct address, so I never got a single recall notice. Took the car in Tuesday and now it's fine. The starting problem was due to the oxygen sensor.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

ive got an 04 with a similar problem except the ses light does not come on. been debating whether or not to take it to the stealership. mostly been procrastonating about taking off the intake to get it checked out...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

oh and i have 29000 miles


----------

